# My Georgia Gator



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Got him early Saturday the 24. He  was 10'8" and weighed a little over 400 lbs. Shot him with Bowtech Mighty Might with the gator getter set up. We tried their new carbon arrow this year and seemed to work a lot better than the aluminum. No damage to the arrow at all compared to the aluminum where it is one shot and done.


----------



## Michael (Oct 5, 2011)

Why the sad faces


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

It had been a long night. We all worked Friday then bow hunted that evening and started hunting about 10 and this pic was taken about about 630 Saturday morning. We all were worn slap out and the work hadn't even started yet.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2011)

thats a big ole lizard ... congrats to ya ..


----------



## florida boy (Oct 6, 2011)

good one man !


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good one bud.sorry again i missed it!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 6, 2011)

Good looking gator... y'all don't look too happy bout it???


----------



## jknight71 (Oct 6, 2011)

good gator!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice! What zone did it come out of?


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Oct 6, 2011)

Zone 6. We were all dog tired. We had a blast. Thanks everyone. HD76 wish you could have made it bud. Thanks for letting me borrow the boat and the harpoon.


----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 7, 2011)

*.*

sure was a fun hunt glad i got to take part of it, yea we were all tired bein up 24 plus hours its hard to smile for a picture


----------



## Stone11413 (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome man!  I hope to get one of my own next year.  Good gator, congrats


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful gator there, so just how much work was it to skin that dude?

John I.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a good one!


----------

